# Sick platy ?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my platy's seems less energenic today. Usually they all swim around the tank and do whatever. Today one of the 3 orange platy's i have (i have 6 platy's totall 3 diff color's) is sick looking i think. He hangs around my powerhead under it. Or the top of my tank, other times he just floats inside the cave i have with my driftwood and doesnt move from the spots.

Im looking at him and he doesnt look sickely but im not sure.. What could this be a sign of ? My ammonia is 0.25ppm and has been for a couple days now because i had no choice but to change my old biobag filter it was litterally falling apart. Nitrates are 10PPM, i dont have a nitrite or PH kit yet cause im a budget and iv been getting them 1 by 1. My nitrites tho 4 days ago when i had it tested was 0 and PH was around 6.0 or 6.5


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

looks like its a mini cycle. do a wc. should help your fish feel better also whats your tank's temo


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

I did a water change, and it didnt help. Temp is 78f, he seems to be breathing heavy, gills openeing and closing wide and fast so is his mouth. I put 5x (3 cap fulls) the normal amount of prime in my tank and still nothing.

What wierd is my 9 neons looks fine. They arent breathing heavy and in fact are swimming around my tank more instead of hiding. It cant be lack of air cause i have a powerhead from the gravel filter with bubbles, airstone and my normal pump


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Now it seems another Danio is sick... He is sitting on the bottom of the tank and his fins are sticking out, and hes breathing hard.. My neons i can only count 8 or the 9 this morning but they all seem to be seprete from eachother.. Not schooling anymore.

I tested my water again and it seems fine so i cant seem to figure this out...

Ph was 6.0
Ammonis was 0
Nitrite is 0
Nitrate is 10

Temp is 78f...

What the hell is going on with my tank.. First a danio dies after having a hunchback and 2 wounds on his side's. Then a Platy dies abruptly one day he sits on the bottom and is breathing hard.. Now another Danio is sick and my neons dont look very good either.

What should i do ? Should i try to raise my PH ? I have some crushed coral but im debating on doing that. Cause i read neons like PH in the 6.0 range, if i raise my PH it will be around 6.4 or 6.8. Im reading danio's like temps in the 68-77 range so I guess ill lower my temp to 76F..


----------

